# experienced guides needed



## liquiddescent (Feb 8, 2008)

experienced guides needed for a rafting company with new ownership. Rivers include Colorado river (gore canyon & upper C), Clear Creek, and Eagle river (including Dowd Chute). 
Professional and fun environment. great rivers, great gear, great pay, and great snow pack!

call Alan at 970 393 0158


----------

